# Erfahrungen FLIR Wärmebildkamera am Smartphone? Oder Kompaktgerät?



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Wärmebildkamera für einfache Anwendungen, was würdet ihr nehmen?

Ein kompaktes Gerät wie beispielsweise






						Kompakte Wärmebildkamera C5 mit Cloud-Konnektivität und WLAN | Teledyne FLIR
					

Die FLIR C5 passt mühelos in Ihre Hosentasche. Damit können Sie jederzeit unter anderem heiß gewordene Sicherungen, Luftlecks und Rohrleitungsprobleme präzise, schnell und zuverlässig erkennen. Verdeckte Probleme lassen sich mit der echten Wärmebildkamera mit einer Auflösung von 160 × 120...




					www.flir.de
				




oder









						Kompakte Hand-Wärmebildkamera | Wärmebildkamera im Taschenformat PTi120
					

Eine Hand-Wärmebildkamera, die so kompakt und bedienungsfreundlich ist, dass Sie das gesamte Team unabhängig von der Thermografieerfahrung der einzelnen Teammitglieder hiermit ausrüsten können.




					www.fluke.com
				




oder eher was für das Smartphone:






						FLIR ONE Pro | Teledyne FLIR
					

Mit der FLIR ONE Pro spüren Sie unsichtbare Probleme schneller auf als je zuvor. Die FLIR ONE Pro misst Temperaturen bis zu 400 °C und verfügt über leistungsstarke Messgeräte für starke Beanspruchungen. Ganz gleich, ob Sie Schaltschränke kontrollieren, HLK-Probleme lösen oder die Quelle für...




					www.flir.de
				




Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem einen oder anderen?


----------



## Holzmichl (2 November 2022)

Wir haben seit einigen Jahren die Flir TG165 im Einsatz.
Hat sich bewährt und würden wir wieder kaufen.

Gerät ist sehr robust, Akku hält ewig und Aufnahmen auf SD-Karte + Verbinden mit PC über USB sind auch möglich.
Bildaufnahmen sind absolut in Ordnung. Zur Diagnose perfekt. Ein Gutachter braucht evtl bessere Bilder.


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2022)

Man muss vorsichtig sein mit dem Begriff "einfache Anwendung".
Willst du nur einen Hotspot im Schaltschrank oder an der Anlage finden, dann reicht wirklich was Einfaches.
Willst du aber Messwerte um Vorher-Nachher-Vergleiche zu machen, dann ist es schon nicht mehr einfach.


----------



## Kabeläffle (2 November 2022)

Thermographie / Wärmebildkamera
					

Hallo,  ich bin auf der Suche nach einer passenden Wärmebildkamera um meine Schaltschränke zu prüfen und zu bewerten. Wir haben eine in der Firma (Testo BJ 2009) die Ihren Job schon über Jahre gut macht.  Diese muss aber immer mühsam zwischen den Abteilungen getauscht werden.  Ich möchte diese...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## Kabeläffle (2 November 2022)

oder hier...





						%product-title% kaufen
					

Top %brandid% Auswahl ✓ Schnelle & versandkostenfreie Lieferung ab 89,00 € möglich ➥ Jetzt günstig online kaufen: %product-title%




					www.conrad.de


----------



## PN/DP (2 November 2022)

Die FLIR ONE (die Zusatzkamera für SmartPhone) wollte ich auch schon mal haben, da meinte mein IT-Leiter "Wieso so teuer, es gibt doch kostenlose Apps"...


----------



## Hesse (18 November 2022)

Ich habe immer noch das

Caterpillar CAT S61

Ich will es nicht mehr hergeben.

Als Privat Handy ist es zu groß und schwer.
Als Arbeit Handy ist es für, eben mal schnell einfach super

Hat mir schon viele Fehlerfindungen sehr erleichtert


----------



## de vliegende hollander (18 November 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch das
> 
> Caterpillar CAT S61
> 
> ...


Hab als Dienshandy auch die Caterpillar. Echt gut


----------



## sps_21 (19 November 2022)

S61 hab' ich auch privat (u.a. weil wasserdicht ;-). Für "einfache Anwendungen", vor allem schnell mal was einschätzen od. Spots suchen isses super.  Für wirkliche Messungen: Nö.  Es zeigt nur relative Unterschiede ziemlich ungenau aufgelöst an.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Man muss vorsichtig sein mit dem Begriff "einfache Anwendung".
> Willst du nur einen Hotspot im Schaltschrank oder an der Anlage finden, dann reicht wirklich was Einfaches.
> Willst du aber Messwerte um Vorher-Nachher-Vergleiche zu machen, dann ist es schon nicht mehr einfach.


Es geht um Hotspots im Schaltscharnk, Netzteile, Platinen.

Dank an alle für die Antworten.
Obwohl ich normalerweise nicht der Cloud-Fan bin, habe ich mich nun für das FLIR C5 entschieden. Geht hoffentlich auch ohne Cloud.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 November 2022)

Nebenbei: Ich hatte auch mal das Bosch GTC 400C im Radar – an dem Beispiel sieht man schön, dass die Preise erst mal anziehen können, bevor jemand mit BLACKxyz um sich wirft:



			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/5800817_-gtc-400-c-bosch.html


----------



## sps_21 (24 November 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Obwohl ich normalerweise nicht der Cloud-Fan bin, habe ich mich nun für das FLIR C5 entschieden. Geht hoffentlich auch ohne Cloud.



aus einem Amazon-Kommentar:
Eine Bluetooth-Anbindung an das Smartphone (zum Zwecke der Bildübertragung auf das Smartphone) ist nicht möglich. Flir erzwingt stattdessen den Upload der Aufnahmen (z.B. via Bluetoothverbindung und Zugriff auf die vom Smartphone geteilte Internetverbindung oder WLAN-Verbindung) auf Flir-Server, von wo aus man die Bilder dann zum Smartphone oder PC zur weiteren Bearbeitung oder Berichterstellung herunter laden kann.

Cons:
160x120 IR sensor, must have a steady hand when taking images.


Die Vorgängerversionen hatten offenbar noch keinen Cloud-Zwang.  Und die Auflösung ist kaum besser als bei CAT... nur mal so Rande.


----------



## Elektrikus (24 November 2022)

Ich verwende für meine Aufgaben eine ganz einfache für mein Smartphone Kostenpunkt ca. 300€ . Die reicht vollkommen aus um Anomalien festzustellen. Würde ich jetzt  Prüfberichte anfertigen, dann wäre meine Kamera dafür nicht geeignet, alleine schon aufgrund der geringen Auflösung. Es wird für die Elektrothermografie eine mindest Auflösung von 320 x 240 Pixel gefordert, sowie die Fachliche Qualifikation.
Ich kann dir die Flir One Pro LT sehr empfehlen. Ich habe diese Kamera schon mehrfach erfolgreich in der Praxis eingesetzt, und bin sehr zufrieden. Es ist ein echt nützliches tool. Der Einzige Nachteil ist eben die Bildqualität, aber wenn man sich jetzt nicht Schwerpunktmäßig im Bereich der Theromografie unterwegs ist, da reicht diese Kamera vollkommen aus. Die Bildqualität der etwas Hochwertigeren Kameras ist da schon deutlich besser, sowie auch die extra verfügbare Software zum Dokumentieren und Auswerten.


----------



## B00L (25 November 2022)

Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit das FLIR DM285. Mit dem Ding bin ich auch top zufrieden und hab immer alles dabei was ich am Schaltschrank brauch.







						FLIR DM285 | Teledyne FLIR
					

Das FLIR DM285 ist die Kombination aus einem professionellen, TRMS-Digitalmultimeter und einer Wärmebildkamera. Mit seiner infrarotgesteuerten Messhilfetechnologie IGM (Infrared Guided Measurement) und seiner integrierten FLIR Wärmebildkamera mit einer Auflösung von 160 x 120 Pixel führt Sie das...




					www.flir.de


----------



## Hartmut Lux (30 November 2022)

Ich habe ein Blackvview BV9800Pro. Großer Akku, super Gerät. Der Nachfolger BL8800Pro ist noch einen Zacken schärfer, unterstützt sogar schon 5G. Die Flirkamera ist ist bei diesen Geräten, wie bei Caterpillar, integriert aber die Geräteleistung besser, funktioniert super und ist immer am Mann. Schaut mal auf www.blackview.hk . Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Kabeläffle (2 Dezember 2022)

Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger BL8800Pro ist noch einen Zacken schärfer, unterstützt sogar schon 5G.


Habe eben das „BL8800Pro“ angesehen. Auf den Ersten Blick sieht das ganz gut aus.
Da ist ein „FLIR Lepton 2.5“ Modul verbaut.
Mit einer Auflösung von 80x60 Pixel leider nicht der ganz große Wurf!
https://www.mouser.de/new/teledyne-flir-lepton/flir-lepton-2-5-lwir-micro-thermal-camera-module/

Vermutlich ist das auch der Grund, weshalb beim Smartphone nirgends technische Daten zur IR-Kamera gemacht werden!


----------



## Hesse (2 Dezember 2022)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> nirgends technische Daten zur IR-Kamera gemacht werden!


zum neueren (aktuellen) Cat S62 habe ich dazu auch nix  richtig hieb- und stichfest gefunden


----------



## Kabeläffle (2 Dezember 2022)

Google meint, im Cat S62pro ist ein "FLIR Lepton 3.5" mit 160x120 Pixel verbaut.
Das ist nicht herausragend, aber deutlich besser.
320x240 Pixel sollten es inzwischen schon sein.


----------



## sps_21 (2 Dezember 2022)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Habe eben das „BL8800Pro“ angesehen. Auf den Ersten Blick sieht das ganz gut aus.
> Da ist ein „FLIR Lepton 2.5“ Modul verbaut.
> Mit einer Auflösung von 80x60 Pixel leider nicht der ganz große Wurf!
> https://www.mouser.de/new/teledyne-flir-lepton/flir-lepton-2-5-lwir-micro-thermal-camera-module/
> ...


CAT S61 hat den auch.


----------



## sps_21 (2 Dezember 2022)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Google meint, im Cat S62pro ist ein "FLIR Lepton 3.5" mit 160x120 Pixel verbaut.
> Das ist nicht herausragend, aber deutlich besser.
> 320x240 Pixel sollten es inzwischen schon sein.



Wer stellt sowas her? Bei Lepton Hochtemperatur-IR  sehe ich max. die  80x60 px. Also zumindest als Consumertechnik.


----------



## ewilli (2 Dezember 2022)

Cat s62 Pro:
WÄRMEBILDTECHNIK:​Intergrierte FLIR Wärmebildkamera
Professioneller Lepton 3.5 Sensor
1440 x 1080 HD Ausgabe mit VividIR
MSX lineare Überlagerung der visuellen Kameraansicht
Messbarer Bereich: -20°C bis 400°C


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Dezember 2022)

> 1440 x 1080 HD Ausgabe mit VividIR



Ausgabe ist nicht zwingend Sensorauflösung, da kann man auch 10*10 Pixel auf 10000*10000 hochskalieren.

Flir Lepton 3,5 Zoll hat 160 * 120:






						Lepton | Teledyne FLIR
					

Die FLIR Lepton® ist eine radiometriefähige LWIR OEM-Kameralösung, die kleiner als ein 10-Cent-Stück ist, in ein Smartphone passt und nur ein Zehntel der Kosten herkömmlicher IR-Kameras ausmacht. Durch die Verwendung von Focal-Plane-Arrays mit entweder 160x120 oder 80x60 aktiven Pixeln lässt...




					www.flir.de


----------

